# Old Beer Can



## JustGlass (Dec 28, 2015)

Picked this up the other day while picking for bottles. Don't know much about it but it was priced right and I have never seen one like it before so I had to have it.


----------



## 2find4me (Dec 28, 2015)

Interesting can, I haven't seen that type of beer can closure before. Hemi will know about it.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 28, 2015)

Yes, I'm very familiar with these. They are a pretty common quart size cone top from the 1950's. Comes in 3 main variations. The gold can like yours, the blue can & the then the red,white & blue can. In mint 1+ condition they can get as much as $200.00 but in a rusty dumper or offgrade condition like yours more like $25.00 possibly $50 max. Is it still full. Being full usually adds zero to value unfortunately. Being full can have negative affect on condition. LEON.


----------



## JustGlass (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I picked it up for $30 with plans to resell it. I'm not a can collector so it will go on ebay soon with hopes of making a few bucks or breaking even. It isn't full and is empty.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 29, 2015)

Ebay is unpredictable so never know what it might get there, could sell high or low you never know. Good Luck. LEON.


----------

